# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Iniciando proyecto de zapallo loche en piura

## oscar sinacay

hola amigos, 
saludarlos y a la vez exponerles mi intencion de poder sembrar zapallo loche al norte del pais (Piura) en estos momentos cuento con casi 3 hectareas disponibles para poder sembrar este prodcuto que es de uso Gourmet. 
en este momento se esta procediendo con la limpieza del terreno pero no consigo aun las semillas o esquejes del producto, quisiera saber si alguien puede venderme las semillas para las hectareas mecionadas. 
a la vez les pediria me puedan apoyar con la informacion que puedan tener en relacion a inversion por Ha y/o produccion del mismo, alli les adjunto la informacion con la cual cuento. 
a la espera de sus prontos comentarios. 
slds.   	 
Ala espera de sus protnos comentarios.
Gracias...  
Sdls.Temas similares: Iniciando un proyecto de exportación de Chirimoya peruana Piura: 88 Has con Agua a 20 minutos de Piura, junto a Autopista del Sol (Piura-Sullana) Iniciando un nuevo proyecto , sembrando sandia al norte del pais Artículo: Indecopi reconoció al loche de Lambayeque como denominación de origen Primer Festival del Zapallo en Tacna

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados todos: 
Escribo para apoyar a Oscar y pedirles si por favor pueden darle una manito con sus dudas, porque yo no estoy en capacidad de absolver sus dudas. Espero haya alguien por allí que le pueda dar su opinión con alguna respuesta corta, pero útil, para ayudarlo. 
Por otra parte Oscar, te recomiendo ser algo paciente pues se trata de un cultivo del que no se ha intercambiado mucha información aún aquí; así que espero que pronto puedas conseguir algún dato útil que te sirva para tomar decisiones acertadas al respecto.  
No te olvides de ir absolviendo tu dudas una por una, pues es difícil dar respuestas a toda ellas en un solo mensaje. 
Saludos... y espero consigas ayuda pronto. 
PD: Ya moví el mensaje del tema de maracuyá y creé un nuevo tema por ti. Ahora sólo debes responder a este mismo mensaje cuando quieras actualizarlo con alguna información o alguna nueva consulta.

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Oscar, aquí en La Libertad el proyecto especial chavimochic ha tenido la experiencia siguiente : 
En un area de 950m2 han sacado 250 zapallos; esto significa llevando a hectarea 2632 zapallos loche.
Esos 250 zapallos pesaron un total de 265 kg (promedio 1.06 kg c/u) ayer estuve por Plaza vea y se me ocurrio pesar al azar 02 zapallo loche que lo vendían el kg a S/. 14.99; estos pesaron 1.750 kg c/u.  Considerando solo 2632 zapallos y un peso promedio de 1.06 kg c/u tu rendimiento esperado sería de : 2789 kg a S/. 8 x kg = S/. 22316 de ingreso bruto. 
He elaborado un plan de manejo del cultivo para distanciar a 6 x 2 = 833 plantas/ha.
Considero una dosis de fertilización de 200 N-100 P-120 K y 40 CaO. 
Recibí tu e-mail para manejar el cultivo de loche en Piura; tengo listo el paquete tecnológico; el miercoles 06 nos vemos en Huarmey para ver tu ají. 
Saludos,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, ccardoza

----------


## Enzzo Rivera

MUY BUENAS QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN A SABER TODO SOBRE EL CULTIVO DE ZAPALLO LOCHE ..... RUEGO RESPONDER A MI SOLICITUD

----------

